
Wallaroo (stream processing in Python) 0.6.0 is now available - aturley
https://github.com/WallarooLabs/wallaroo/releases/tag/0.6.0
======
aturley
There are some cool new features in this release, including a streamlined
Python API. If you have any questions or want to talk about stream processing
in Python I'm happy to do it here.

